# Maria De Filippi valuta l'addio a Mediaset, c'entra la D'Urso



## fabri47 (15 Marzo 2021)

Incredibile quello che sta succedendo nelle ultime ore a Mediaset. Protagoniste le due "regine" dell'azienda, *Maria De Filippi *e *Barbara D'Urso*. 

Nella puntata di ieri sera di Live-Non è la D'Urso su Canale 5, il fidanzato di Antonella Elia, *Pietro Delle Piane *ha dichiarato in merito alla sua partecipazione a *Temptation Island *(programma prodotto da Fascino, la società di Maria De Filippi che produce tutte le sue trasmissioni) l'estate scorsa: "_*È uno show, non è la vita vera. Lì ho recitato un ruolo*_". Parole che hanno fatto sì che Mediaset rilasciasse un comunicato di dissociazione, letto poi in diretta da Barbara D'Urso.

Tali affermazioni hanno mandato su tutte le furie la Fascino PGT s.r.l., che ha rilasciato un duro comunicato in cui dichiara di aver dato mandato ai propri legali in difesa della trasmissione e contro le parole di Delle Piane.

Secondo Dagospia, *Maria De Filippi starebbe valutando addirittura un addio a Mediaset*. Il suo contratto, infatti, scadrà a giugno di quest'anno.


*Aggiornamenti: 

Pietro Delle Piane è stato querelato e bandito da Mediaset, che in un comunicato difende Maria De Filippi e Barbara D'Urso. *


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Marzo 2021)

Ma perché c'è qualcuno ancora che non ha capito che è una recita?

I reality di ralety hanno zero.

Si recita quello che la produzione gli impone, di vero c'è solo dei tanti fesacchiotti che li guardano pensando di assistere alla realtà invece e solo una finzione,a Partire già dal grande fratello 1.

Però e strana che sia venuta fuori una cosa del genere, non gli fanno firmare qualcosa, tipo non rilasciare interviste, e tantomeno questo tipo d'interviste.


----------



## Raryof (15 Marzo 2021)

Che schifo questa, è un'altra filantropa ipocondriaca costruita nel tempo che mangia sul "progresso trashistico" creato da lei stessa negli anni 90, progresso trasformatosi poi in perbenismo spiccio e spazzatura per social e trasmissioni trash.
Ricordo che 20 anni fa si trattavano gli argomenti in maniera diversa, i programmi non urtavano il telespettatore e non avevano il fine ultimo di lobotomizzarlo creando qualche scandalo preconfezionato, da lì o anche molto prima è nata la tv dei nuovi miti che chiaramente dovevano avere una popolarità o qualche particolarità in più rispetto agli altri, personaggetti costruiti ad hoc per piacere e scandalizzare, la tv più di ogni altra cosa ha cambiato la testa e lo stile di vita delle persone, un tempo magari si amavano i personaggi buoni, di compagnia, si amava gente come Raimondo Vianello, Mike Bongiorno, perché entravano nelle case per tenere compagnia e bussando prima alla porta, non avevano bisogno di portare il degrado, di inventarsi nulla, erano altri tempi poco costruiti e più leggeri.
Lei è satanica perché a differenza della D'Urso non può far vedere il culo e non può parlare apertamente di trash, di scandali, usa quindi la musica e i talent show per mandare un messaggio "sincero" che forse è pure peggio di tutta la cattiva informazione che abbiamo oggi (di fatto crea dei mostri, ha una specie di fabbrica di mostri, di visini d'angelo, di nulla), sa benissimo di potersi costruire un impero proprio (già lo ha) e di non dover dipendere da nessuno, infatti finirà che si creerà un canale tutto suo dove porterà la sua melma, questo per non scomparire e per rimanere "giovane", tanto prima che finisca la Mario De Filippi farà in tempo a crollare mediaset.
Ridicolo pure uominiedonne, in questa trasmissione la gente cerca l'amore e rimane lì per anni e anni, come se venissero drogati dalle telecamere e fossero spinti a dare il peggio di loro, che schifezza, pazzesco come la tv si sia spinta fino a questo punto, di fatto è una creazione di mostri continua, gente che sta 2 minuti in tv e si rivede la sera che non molla e vuole sempre di più, la tv così come ti ha creato ti distrugge a meno che tu non sia interessante e anche nel caso riuscissi a raggiungere una discreta fanbase sarai distrutto giusto il tempo di invecchiare o diventare ridicolo.
Ecco perché 'sta tizia ha il suo impero e nessuno la metterà mai da parte, perché è peggio di satana e ha creato un qualcosa che funzionerà per sempre, al netto di due tette ridicole, di un aspetto fisico imbarazzante e quasi androgino, lei si riciclerà sempre mentre la D'Urso tra qualche anno (ma forse già ora) avrà qualche problemino a truccarsi sempre da 40 enne sorca..


----------



## __king george__ (15 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Incredibile quello che sta succedendo nelle ultime ore a Mediaset. Protagoniste le due "regine" dell'azienda, *Maria De Filippi *e *Barbara D'Urso*.
> 
> Nella puntata di ieri sera di Live-Non è la D'Urso su Canale 5, il fidanzato di Antonella Elia, *Pietro Delle Piane *ha dichiarato in merito alla sua partecipazione a *Temptation Island *(programma prodotto da Fascino, la società di Maria De Filippi che produce tutte le sue trasmissioni) l'estate scorsa: "_*È uno show, non è la vita vera. Lì ho recitato un ruolo*_". Parole che hanno fatto sì che Mediaset rilasciasse un comunicato di dissociazione, letto poi in diretta da Barbara D'Urso.
> 
> ...



vorrei aprire una parentesi su Dagospia che prescinde da questa notizia

mi sono accorto con il tempo che è uno dei siti piu affidabili..mi chiedo come faccia ad anticipare le notizie cosi spesso..d'Agostino mi sembrava un matto a vederlo invece mi sa che è il primo della classe nel suo lavoro..avrà messo su una rete di agganci notevole presumo


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Marzo 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ma perché c'è qualcuno ancora che non ha capito che è una recita?
> 
> I reality di ralety hanno zero.
> 
> ...



sembrava stessi descrivendo il campionato italiano...........


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vorrei aprire una parentesi su Dagospia che prescinde da questa notizia
> 
> mi sono accorto con il tempo che è uno dei siti piu affidabili..mi chiedo come faccia ad anticipare le notizie cosi spesso..d'Agostino mi sembrava un matto a vederlo invece mi sa che è il primo della classe nel suo lavoro..avrà messo su una rete di agganci notevole presumo



Sì confermo, dà tantissimi retroscena anche di politica che poi si rivelano veri.

Il sito fa ridere perchè sembra un sito *****, ma dietro l'aspetto minchioso si celano un sacco di spunti giornalistici importanti.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Marzo 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vorrei aprire una parentesi su Dagospia che prescinde da questa notizia
> 
> mi sono accorto con il tempo che è uno dei siti piu affidabili..mi chiedo come faccia ad anticipare le notizie cosi spesso..d'Agostino mi sembrava un matto a vederlo invece mi sa che è il primo della classe nel suo lavoro..avrà messo su una rete di agganci notevole presumo


Hanno la fortuna di avere inviati che, a loro volta, sono inseriti in quel mondo e che prendono informazioni da "spie" a loro vicine, dopodichè si prendono il rischio di metterci la faccia. D'Agostino è solo il boss che ha avuto la fortuna e/o il merito di circondarsi di gente in gamba. Per fare un esempio, c'è Giuseppe Candela, che da qualche anno lavora anche al Fatto Quotidiano, che sa di tutti gli intrallazzi che avvengono in Rai.

Diciamo che sia D'Agostino, che i suoi collaboratori, hanno tantissime amicizie, forse proprio perchè sono temuti in quanto "spie". D'Agostino poi non le manda a dire, quando deve distruggere qualcuno, un pò come Antonio Ricci, se non peggio.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Marzo 2021)

Sulla querelle De Filippi - D'Urso, penso che Mediaset se dovrà decidere, appoggerà sempre la De Filippi che al sabato sera porta 6 milioni di spettatori con C'è Posta. La D'Urso ormai floppa in ogni dove, è lì solo perchè è l'amata dal nano, ma prima o poi il peso dei (bassi) numeri si farà sentire vedi la cancellazione di Live-Non è la D'Urso.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Marzo 2021)

*Pietro Delle Piane è stato querelato e bandito da Mediaset, che in un comunicato difende Maria De Filippi e Barbara D'Urso.*


----------



## __king george__ (15 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Pietro Delle Piane è stato querelato e bandito da Mediaset, che in un comunicato difende Maria De Filippi e Barbara D'Urso.*



non so chi sia questo Pietro e soprattutto non conosco bene il programma in questione però d sicuro questo tizio non è un genio...dire ad un programma di Mediaset che un altro programma di Mediaset è finto non mi sembra proprio una buona mossa..quantomeno se vuoi stare in tv


----------



## fabri47 (15 Marzo 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non so chi sia questo Pietro e soprattutto non conosco bene il programma in questione però d sicuro questo tizio non è un genio...dire ad un programma di Mediaset che un altro programma di Mediaset è finto non mi sembra proprio una buona mossa..quantomeno se vuoi stare in tv


Ha cercato di difendersi, visto che a Temptation Island è stato beccato che diceva ad un concorrente che aveva praticamente messo le corna alla Elia e che si era fatta la tentatrice single.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ha cercato di difendersi, visto che a Temptation Island è stato beccato che diceva ad un concorrente che aveva praticamente messo le corna alla Elia e che si era fatta la tentatrice single.


Ecco il video:


----------



## fabri47 (15 Marzo 2021)

*Il profilo Instagram di Temptation Island smentisce Pietro Delle Piane e mette un video in cui la single Beatrice, in quell'edizione del reality, confida ad una concorrente che il fidanzato dell'Elia si è sfilato il microfono per poi baciarla.*


----------

